# Eliott Morley in Court Today



## combat_claire (7 April 2011)

http://www.thisishullandeastriding....-expenses/article-3421851-detail/article.html


----------



## irish_only (7 April 2011)

Please let them hang, draw and quarter him.


----------



## ThePinkPony (7 April 2011)

why cant they send him to the slums in Kibera that have been on televison recently. make him live there for 5 years!

Its so disgusting to know that a massive percentage of this country live well below the poverty line, and fat cats like this get a slap on the wrist and a 'dont do it again, it'll all be forgotten in a week''!


----------



## Alec Swan (7 April 2011)

The word "Anger",  doesn't begin to address how I feel about such people.  Remove all assets,  and put them onto a state pension.  Let's see how they like that.  

Prison,  and not just a token internment.  Lock up those,  who through fraud,  betray the trust of the electorate.  All of them. 

Alec.


----------



## combat_claire (7 April 2011)

Hear hear, well said Alec. 

The arrogance of these people in claiming parliamentary privilege and that it was a 'mistake' when they were caught out in their fraud is staggering. Normal people manage quite easily to fill in expenses claim forms and keep the appropriate receipts and as these people are publicly funded it is even more imperative that they are open and transparent.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (7 April 2011)

combat_claire said:



			Hear hear, well said Alec. 

The arrogance of these people in claiming parliamentary privilege and that it was a 'mistake' when they were caught out in their fraud is staggering. Normal people manage quite easily to fill in expenses claim forms and keep the appropriate receipts and as these people are publicly funded it is even more imperative that they are open and transparent.
		
Click to expand...

Things have come back to haunt this dreadful man--perhaps Douglas could keep him company?


----------



## Judgemental (8 April 2011)

*Former Labour MP Elliot Morley becomes Parliament's biggest expenses cheat after admitting fiddling £32,000* Daily Mail 7 April 2011

Former minister Elliot Morley faces a long jail sentence after admitting he is Parliament&#8217;s biggest expenses cheat.

The disgraced ex-Labour MP dishonestly claimed more than £30,000 for mortgage payments.

Morley, 58, is the first ex-minister to  face prison over the expenses scandal  and the fifth Parliamentarian to be convicted.

He was due to go on trial on Monday at Southwark Crown Court but at the last minute entered two guilty pleas.

His decision is likely to have cost taxpayers thousands of pounds in unnecessary legal costs.

*Anti-hunting MPs demand police protection 
The Independent -  29 July 2003*

Anti-hunting MPs have been forced to ask for police protection. Th Environment Minister - who is in charge of steering a ban through the Commons - Elliott Morley are among those&#8230;..


There is no doubt Elliott Morley will be given heaps of Police Protection! LOL

As I have always said, anybody involved in any hunting ban will come to a sticky end.

So what fate awaits the ex-prime minister, Tony Blair who was responsible for the Hunting Act 2004?

Suggestions on a post card to the Crown Prosecution Service - perhaps! LOL


----------



## rosie fronfelen (8 April 2011)

T.BLAIRshould firstly be tried for war crimes,against humanityand for the death of Dr. David Kelly.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 April 2011)

What is so wrong with our world,  and one in which we tolerate such behaviour from our servants?  When I've served others,  then I've treated them with respect.

I agree Rosie,  there are adequate grounds for Bush and Blair to be charged with war crimes,  amongst other things.

Those of our public servants,  who make "mistakes",  and in the case of many,  for many years, should bear in mind that when the hoypaloy of life (that's the rest of us)  appear in court and are charged with our mistakes,  then we pay the price.  So should they.

Regarding the hunting ban,  how Blair can now dismiss,  in an almost whimsical fashion,  his mistakes,  is beyond me.  The man was,  and still is,  an embarrassment.

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 April 2011)

I've just read a quote from Morley's barrister,  to wit;  "It isn't a matter of if he goes to prison,  but for how long".

I rarely derive any degree of pleasure from another man's discomfort,  but *EXCELLENT!!*

Alec.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (8 April 2011)

And so say all of us, dreadful man.


----------



## wench (12 April 2011)

I live locally to this dreadful man's consituency. There was someone on the radio being interviewed about him. She said something along the lines of: "I am still proud to be associated with Elliot Morely, he has done so much for his consituents." Yeah - robbed them out of £30k.


----------



## oakash (12 April 2011)

In one sense, it makes perfect sense that Elliot Morley will go to jail. As a virulent anti-hunter, we all knew that his moral sense was warped, and finally justice has caught up with him in another way - 'forgetting' that he had already paid off his mortgage, and continuing to steal the money from us hapless taxpayers.


----------



## Judgemental (13 April 2011)

Oakash are you planning to visit Morley in prison?

I think it would be the right and Christian thing to do, for us hunting types to visit him.

Wonder were he will be sent. Perhaps there is somewhere at Her Majesty's Pleasure in his constituency? 

On the other hand I believe there are farms on some of the open prisons. I think there are pigs at Ford? 

As a former Minister of the Environment he would ideal to do the pigs at Ford, or elsewhere.

Conversely he might be considered something of a risk and be banged up in Belmarsh.

No doubt folk on this forum will have a multitude of suggestions. Indeed of course there is Dartmoor Prison, where he could, on a nice day view the Dartmoor, or perhaps they could let out for some stone breaking and might come across The Spooner's and West.

We must not forget Tony Blair either, what is going to happen to him? 

Interesting little point, what have Hitler, Hussein and Morley all have in common? The former two at one time of lives were sent to prison and Morley with be shortly and they all banned hunting. So Blair better get his suitcase packed remembering not to have any shoes with laces. I am told they take laces away when you are initially processed at a prison.

I have said it before and say it again; no good with come of anybody who bans hunting.


----------



## Mike007 (13 April 2011)

Oi Judgemental, what have the poor pigs at Ford ever done to deserve such low company!!!Please review your suggestion for the sake of the poor old piggies,who only ever put their snouts in their own troughs.


----------



## Sanolly (13 April 2011)

ThePinkPony said:



			Its so disgusting to know that a massive percentage of this country live well below the poverty line, and fat cats like this get a slap on the wrist and a 'dont do it again, it'll all be forgotten in a week''!
		
Click to expand...

This



Alec Swan said:



			The word "Anger",  doesn't begin to address how I feel about such people.  Remove all assets,  and put them onto a state pension.  Let's see how they like that.  

Prison,  and not just a token internment.  Lock up those,  who through fraud,  betray the trust of the electorate.  All of them. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

And this


I find it slightly concerning that the people we have in charge of running our country sometimes seem more interested in how they can get more cash illegally  Especially as being in the Government they know how many families are struggling to feed themselves and run one household, so rather than pilfering tax money to pay for their second homes why not use it to help the working people who are struggling, considering if it wasn't for them/us they wouldn't be able to fund their second home anyway!

I understand the reasoning behind second homes but why be dishonest about what you are actually spending?


----------



## irish_only (13 April 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			I've just read a quote from Morley's barrister,  to wit;  "It isn't a matter of if he goes to prison,  but for how long".

I rarely derive any degree of pleasure from another man's discomfort,  but *EXCELLENT!!*

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Am chuckling as I read this. Well said.


----------



## Judgemental (14 April 2011)

We can all take comfort from the fact he deprived us of our liberty to hunt and now he will be deprived of his liberty.

Perhaps on reflection he is unsuitable for the pigs at Ford Open Prison!

I wonder if any of the stolen money was donated to the league or similar?


----------



## Alec Swan (14 April 2011)

Judgemental said:



			.......I wonder if any of the stolen money was donated to the league or similar?
		
Click to expand...

I can't quite see Morley as a latter day Robin Hood,  somehow,  and neither can I see him,  or his ilk, ever actually doing anything for the common good.

I'm with Mike007,  on this one.  It's all to do with trotters and troughs.  Waiting to see what happens,  when he gets weighed off,  is a bit like waiting for Christmas.  I'm just praying that we don't end up with yet another pair of collective slippers.

Alec.


----------



## EAST KENT (14 April 2011)

Judgemental said:



			We can all take comfort from the fact he deprived us of our liberty to hunt and now he will be deprived of his liberty.

Perhaps on reflection he is unsuitable for the pigs at Ford Open Pris
		
Click to expand...

Oh Pigs ain`t fussy about what they eat JM,and they love a bit of flesh.


----------



## Paddydou (15 April 2011)

Will you please all stop saying swearing and saying the B word. Seriously I am going to have to complain to TFC if you all continue to use that mans name with such wrecklessness and wanton abandon!

The problem with power is that those that have it often forget that they have others that they ultimatly have to answer to. I know one of the MP's who was involved and very publically named and shamed (ironically the bit he claimed for were not actually those quoted and the apology was done privately rather than publicly but I digress)... He had a very valid point. IF the rules were such that he could not have claimed he would not. However if someone offered you a payrise would you turn it down? No? Well neither did they! The claims scandals are basically all about numberation. Labour went in relaxed the rules so they could freeze pay and make it look good and Bob's your uncle Fanny is your aunt they got their pay rise through the back door instead of the front, but oh didn't it look good for Labour to have frozen all those wages?

I think *ALL* public services should be run in the same way as the private sector, more would be done with less money and time and we would be a heck of a lot more efficent! I was employed as a temp once to "use up surplus" so the allocation didn't drop to a department the following year. I kid you not... Spent my time doing charity paper work so I had something to do or I would have been sitting twiddling my fingers from 9am -5pm... Went on for 3 months before I left through sheer boredom (and had found another job!).


----------



## JanetGeorge (15 April 2011)

Judgemental said:



			I wonder if any of the stolen money was donated to the league or similar?
		
Click to expand...

You ARE joking - he had funding from LACS AND from IFAW.  Just plain greedy!

There were actually some Labour anti-hunting MPs I didn't really mind - but Morley was always a nasty piece of slime!


----------



## gunnergundog (16 April 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			Oh Pigs ain`t fussy about what they eat JM,and they love a bit of flesh.

Click to expand...

Remember the scene in Hannibal (sequel to Silence of the Lambs) where Verger gets eaten alive by his piggie-wigs!   

http://www.greatestmoviedeaths.com/2009/06/hannibal-verger-gets-fed-to-pigs.html


----------



## Mike007 (18 April 2011)

And not forgetting Brick Top,in "Snatch"                                             "Brick Top: You're always gonna have problems lifting a body in one piece. Apparently the best thing to do is cut up a corpse into six pieces and pile it all together. 
Sol: Would someone mind telling me, who are you? 
Brick Top: And when you got your six pieces, you gotta get rid of them, because it's no good leaving it in the deep freeze for your mum to discover, now is it? Then I hear the best thing to do is feed them to pigs. You got to starve the pigs for a few days, then the sight of a chopped-up body will look like curry to a pisshead. You gotta shave the heads of your victims, and pull the teeth out for the sake of the piggies' digestion. You could do this afterwards, of course, but you don't want to go sievin' through pig ****, now do you? They will go through bone like butter. You need at least sixteen pigs to finish the job in one sitting, so be wary of any man who keeps a pig farm. They will go through a body that weighs 200 pounds in about eight minutes. That means that a single pig can consume two pounds of uncooked flesh every minute. Hence the expression, "as greedy as a pig". 
Vinny: Well, thank you for that. That's a great weight off me mind. Now, if you wouldn't mind telling me who the **** you are, apart from someone who feeds people to pigs of course?


----------



## JanetGeorge (19 April 2011)

I honestly think that feeding some Labour ex-Ministers to pigs would count as cruelty!  There were several who used to make by skin crawl - just sitting in the same (large) room with them!  I know pigs were traditionally fed swill - but there ARE limits!!  Would you feed rotten, mouldy haylage to your horses??

In fact, I actually feel sorry for the criminals who will have to share a cell with Morley!


----------



## EAST KENT (19 April 2011)

gunnergundog said:



			Remember the scene in Hannibal (sequel to Silence of the Lambs) where Verger gets eaten alive by his piggie-wigs!   

http://www.greatestmoviedeaths.com/2009/06/hannibal-verger-gets-fed-to-pigs.html

Click to expand...

My mangalitza pigs love nothing more than a dead chook..feathers and all..they will eat ANYTHING.


----------



## millreef (19 April 2011)

Come on -sorry to say this but... you're all delusional if you think he'll get any type of custodial sentence. He'll get banned from owning a sandwich for a year and community service of being sent abroad to scuba dive.  Now that's justice (I'm afraid)!


----------



## JanetGeorge (19 April 2011)

millreef said:



			Come on -sorry to say this but... you're all delusional if you think he'll get any type of custodial sentence. He'll get banned from owning a sandwich for a year and community service of being sent abroad to scuba dive.  Now that's justice (I'm afraid)!

Click to expand...

There is NO doubt that he'll get a custodial sentence - 3 others already have - and Morley is arguably more deserving of one.  The MAXIMUM he can get is 7 years.

Perhaps we should start a sweepstakes and guess how long he will get.  I'd expect at LEAST 3 years!  The sad thing is he'll almost certainly be sent to a low security prison for 'white-collar' criminals - and they ARE like a holiday camp according to an acquaintance of mine who served 6 months for diddling the VAT man!


----------



## Alec Swan (19 April 2011)

But OH how the mighty fall.  For all the sympathy which he will be offered,  by his peers you understand,  and privately too,  it will do little to diffuse is anguish,  with any luck!!  

Alec.


----------

